# Vishakhapatnam VTP6



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Have just received news that Indian Navy Station Vishakhapatnam/VPT6 is still broadcasting wx in morse at 2000z on
8646 khz and can be picked up in Europe.
VPT6 also broadcasts ""VVV de VPT4/5/6" ident in morse so it looks like there could be other transmissions on maybe 4 and 6 mhz.
Vizagapatam radio was an area receiving station in Area 3 of the Area Scheme


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Labour is cheap there....


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Had the misfortune to work it. Surprised its still going....
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

It used to be a damned nuisance when calling GKl/GKG with tfc. Continually calling you offering to QSP. Never risked routing anything that way - never confident it would arrive. In fact the only Area station I ever used was Mauritius to clear OBS in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> It used to be a damned nuisance when calling GKl/GKG with tfc. Continually calling you offering to QSP. Never risked routing anything that way - never confident it would arrive. In fact the only Area station I ever used was Mauritius to clear OBS in the Indian Ocean.


 I sent traffic to him once - still waiting for it to arrive !!!


----------



## goan2 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Visakhapatnam Radio*

The correct callsign was VTP; not VPT and yes it was a big pain; so was VTF/Bombay Naval Radio. At least VTP offered to QSP; the latter just never bothered to reply to calls most times. The worst ever had to be VWB/Bombay Radio. In fact, the Indian ROA had named it the "Big Bully". If one had a longish msg, say ck 50 or more, he would listen till ck 35 and then reply QRM5 QRK1 
..._._ and move on. I know many RO's in those days routed tfc via GZO/HKong area stn. even from the Indian coast.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I always used VIS or VIP, even when on the Indian coast....


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

some info here http://qrg.globaltuners.com/?q=VTP&s=1
chum of mine has been copying them in Oz


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> I always used VIS or VIP, even when on the Indian coast....


Was this during or after the Area Scheme?
Don't think VIP was ever a part of it.
In my time Area 3 was run from Sri Lanka (Ceylon) GZC/GZP and moved to Mauritius in 1957.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I think Troppo is talking about after the closure of the Area Scheme.

I don't know when Perth Radio (VIP) became part of the Area Scheme but they were definitely included in the '60s. 

John T.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

VTP 8mhz qrk5 into Capetown at 1700Z, also HLW (Seoul?) strong on 8636khz - cq cq cq de hlw hlw hlw qsx 8mhz k

= Adrian +


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

24/1915 gmt can hear VTP call band qsa1/2

David
+


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Was this during or after the Area Scheme?
> Don't think VIP was ever a part of it.
> In my time Area 3 was run from Sri Lanka (Ceylon) GZC/GZP and moved to Mauritius in 1957.



1983...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> I think Troppo is talking about after the closure of the Area Scheme.
> I don't know when Perth Radio (VIP) became part of the Area Scheme but they were definitely included in the '60s.
> John T.


Are you moving into a similar IRM/IAR scenario ie governmental (Italian coastguard)/commercial station?
This website for what it's worth shows that VIP was never part of the Area Scheme...

http://coastradio.info/vip.html


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Whoops! Sorry R65 - I just dug out a map of the Area Scheme and there's a gaping hole where VIP should be. My memory playing tricks again - I remember once I was convinced there was an area station in Trinidad and I was wrong with that too. Maybe I'm getting mixed up with Darwin (VID) - there's not much difference between a D and a P when you've had a few Tennants.

John T.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

No worries t.p though surprised Tennents is the culprit and not XXXX barbed wire
or were you talking of another era?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Tennants caused me a lot of bother in those gentler times, R65. Still not a fan of "barbed wire" - West Indian cricketer, Clive Lloyd is famous for saying that "Queenslanders call it XXXX because the can't spell "beer".

John T.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

XXXX was my favourite when working in Oz mid seventies and in those days you only referred to the colour of the can. White Green Blue or Yellow. I don't remember anything like Tooheys which seems to have gained popularity.
Mentioning VID and only from memory, I think it used to be on earlier Area Scheme maps as Coonawarra/VHM.


----------

